# Orphaned rat. Only a few days old.



## NikohlasJosiah (Sep 30, 2012)

My friend bought a rat (who she didnt know was pregnant at the time). She realized soon after. 3 days ago, she had a litter of 9 babies. 2 died shortly after birth. She has abandoned 2 more. My friend has no clue what to do with them. She called me and asked me what to do. I have no clue how to help. What should I tell her?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

http://www.ratfanclub.org/orphans.html

Your friend can read this to try to care for them.


----------

